# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Onbekende wandelt ziekenhuis in - Hartvannederland.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=6bN-f37HQacJ&imgurl=www.medicalfacts.nl/wp-content/2008/06/onbekende-patient_3juni2008_kl.jpg width=80 height=59 alt="" border=1>
Medical facts
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Onbekende wandelt ziekenhuis in*
*Hartvannederland.nl - 3 juni 2008*
De politie probeert de identiteit te achterhalen van een man die sinds drie mei in een ziekenhuis in Amsterdam verblijft. De man kwam het ziekenhuis die dag binnenlopen met ECG-plakkers op zijn bovenlichaam en een insteekwondje van een infuus. *...*
Oproep Politie: Kent u deze man? Medical facts
*alle 13 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

